#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Formation Evaluation Forum

## DrNuclear

I have quite an interest in the Formation Evaluation side of Oil Field Services. Granted, Wireline or e-line logging is a small part of the petroleum industry, I find very little in the way of specific resources in this area. Interpretation, logging hardware, Openhole, Casedhole, perforating, etc. Geologists, Geophysicists, Petroleum Engineers, and others could assist the Wireline industry in general by interacting with Q&A. I do not know the best place to petition for this concept, I enjoy the opinions and experience of industry leaders in all diciplines, there is much to learn.

Regards,


Dr NuclearSee More: Formation Evaluation Forum

----------


## y6nb

This is an nice application can help you for your reserve evaluation and estimation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You need to install framwork4 so it's can work properly. here is the download link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## LOST

thank u.
but REP is the best.

----------


## y6nb

looool of course it is
GOR is not a software is simply an app.
Ciao

----------

